# How could I mod my trumark fs1?



## The Slingshot Man (Jul 10, 2013)

I don't like the wrist brace so could I take it off and maybe i could make my own grip / handle cause i don't like the cheap plastic. Thanks..


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

First you remove the handle and then you can form a handle with Fimo,

or you build a ergo handle from wood !!

Please look in the section "Slingshot Modification" there you find a few modified fs1's !

have fun mr.teh :wave:


----------

